# Insurance on a round trip ticket?



## Elphabaa (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi this is probably a really dumb question, but if I buy a round trip set of tickets, will the $9 insurance cover cancellations to BOTH tickets? Since they were bought at the same time? I will only lose $9 if I cancel the day before? 

There is a high probability of my trip being cancelled so I think $9 isn't a bad gamble, but if it's going to be $18 to cancel both I don't know if i want to do it.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 3, 2019)

Elphabaa said:


> There is a high probability of my trip being cancelled...


Canceled by Amtrak or by you? Insurance is primarily intended to cover unexpected situations beyond your control. It is not intended to assist with speculative booking of trips you'll probably never take.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't know specifically about Amtrak's travel insurance since I never buy it, but most travel insurance is "named peril" where the insurance only covers you for specific occurances, such as illness (without pre existing conditions). It likely is not "cancel for any reason" insurance.

If you are considering it, take a look at the policy to see if it actually covers whatever it is you think might happen.


----------



## ehbowen (Oct 4, 2019)

If you're already thinking that you may have to cancel the trip, the thing to do is to familiarize yourself with the cancellation penalties of the various fare classes and book accordingly. It may be more advantageous to buy a more expensive class of ticket if it carries more lenient cancellation, change and refund provisions.


----------



## Michael Oberti (Oct 10, 2019)

Elphabaa said:


> Hi this is probably a really dumb question, but if I buy a round trip set of tickets, will the $9 insurance cover cancellations to BOTH tickets? Since they were bought at the same time? I will only lose $9 if I cancel the day before?
> 
> There is a high probability of my trip being cancelled so I think $9 isn't a bad gamble, but if it's going to be $18 to cancel both I don't know if i want to do it.





Elphabaa said:


> Hi this is probably a really dumb question, but if I buy a round trip set of tickets, will the $9 insurance cover cancellations to BOTH tickets? Since they were bought at the same time? I will only lose $9 if I cancel the day before?
> 
> There is a high probability of my trip being cancelled so I think $9 isn't a bad gamble, but if it's going to be $18 to cancel both I don't know if i want to do it.




Don’t waste money on insurance its 3rd party.. 

Amtrak charges a change fee now to change a ticket. They also charge 25% cancellation fee.
Amtrak is making money hand over foot now..

I found out the hard work way in new york penn ticket window... the ticket agents at new york penn were also very rude explaining it.. talk about bad customer service... can’t they get good employees with the prices we pay for travel..


----------

